# The search function doesn't work well for me.



## Turnaround (Dec 28, 2005)

I did a title only search with a few keywords, and I still get way too many post without all the words I'm looking for. If it couldn't find a title without ALL the keywords I want, it should come back empty. 

This make the phrase "use the search function" a bit moot as it's not really helping.

It used to work the way I expected, but since the ads came in it has not been very useful IMO.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

This has been discussed - use the search button!! :TGNCHK:

(Use google + SOTW)


----------



## Turnaround (Dec 28, 2005)

Carl H. said:


> This has been discussed - use the search button!! :TGNCHK:
> 
> (Use google + SOTW)


:banghead:

I should have expected that.

How do I use "google + SOTW"?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Type what you are searching for into Google and add SOTW.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

If I may (harrumph). The search function works fairly well when you bypass "search" and go to advanced search and then narrow your search. Probably the majority of new posts, particularly those about simple mouthpiece questions and questions about saxes under $1000.00  can be easily found.

However - sometimes the search function just simply sucks. I've searched for threads I have personally posted using keywords from the title, only to be told that such a thread doesn't exist. Very frustrating.

I see no reason why people can't successfully use the search for the most common questions first, but I wouldn't, frankly, spend more than a few minutes trying to get the automated search function (you can still go to the pertinent category and scroll down) to work when it's obviously just not going to do what it should.


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Turnaround said:


> .....How do I use "google + SOTW"?


Go to google.com, click on Advanced Search.
In the field down below titled "Search within a site or domain:"
type in this: saxontheweb.net

In the field titled "this exact wording or phrase:"
you can put in phrases such as "Mark VII" or whatever (without the quotes).


----------



## NissanVintageSax (Jun 24, 2004)

That sounds like a pain in the rear!


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

NissanMarkVII said:


> That sounds like a pain in the rear!


Guess who's forever linked to that phrase on SOTW now?:twisted:


----------



## NissanVintageSax (Jun 24, 2004)

Oops! I'll blame it on you!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Maybe we could just have a block that could be inserted in various threads. I can see it now:

*Poster: "i need a nu mpc what can i do"
Gary: "Use the search function you lazy moron."
Turnaround: "Yeah, but don't get on his case. The search really doesn't work that well."
Harmonizer: "Easy. Go to google.com, click on Advanced Search and type this in..."*
*
Nissan: "What a pain in the rear!"*

Would save a lot of time, wot? :twisted:


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

^ Gary, perhaps someone could set up some kind of bot to monitor new threads, and insert these lines automatically.

Speaking for myself, I have become predictable enough so that you know what I'm going to write, anyway.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

gary said:


> Maybe we could just have a block that could be inserted in various threads. I can see it now:
> 
> *Poster: "i need a nu mpc what can i do"
> Gary: "Use the search function you lazy moron."
> ...


Why is Nissan writing that in purple?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

harmonizerNJ said:


> ^ Gary, perhaps someone could set up some kind of bot to monitor new threads, and insert these lines automatically.


*looking away + leaving the room quietly*:silent:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I usually say a coupla Hail Marys, throw salt over my left shoulder, then kick the cat. Sometimes that works.

Bot? What's "bot?"


----------



## NissanVintageSax (Jun 24, 2004)

hakukani said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we could just have a block that could be inserted in various threads. I can see it now:
> ...


Ask Carl. He started it! My original comment was in black (maybe I should have written it in Light Gray  .


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

You'd have preferred green maybe?


----------



## NissanVintageSax (Jun 24, 2004)

I will now only speak in "Silver" and "White" (as the thread tools call it) in this thread  .


----------

